# Little Johnny again



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

A grade three teacher is giving a lesson on nutrition, and she decides to ask her students what they had for breakfast.

To add a spelling component, she asks the students to also spell their answers.

Susan puts up her hand and says she had an egg,

Then spells out 'E-G-G'.

'Very good Susan', says the teacher.

Peter then put up his hand and says he had toast. 'T-O-A-S-T'.

'Excellent Peter.'

Johnny has his hand up and the teacher reluctantly calls on him.

'I had fuck all', he says, 'F-U-C-K A-L-L'.

The teacher is mortified and scolds Johnny for his rude answer.

Later when the lesson turns to geography, she asks the students some rudimentary questions from the World map.

Susan correctly identifies the Capital of France . Peter is able to tell her which ocean is between Europe and America .

When it's Johnny's turn, the teacher remembers his rude answer from the nutrition lesson, and decides to give him a very difficult question.

Johnny, she asks, 'Where is the Polish border?'

Johnny ponders the question and finally says, 'The Polish boarder is in bed with my mother.

That's why I got fuck all for breakfast'.

Charlie


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:-| :roll: :wink:


----------



## kendoist4162 (May 5, 2010)

Ahhh, Johnny. Such a good lad. :lol:


----------

